# Picked Up A Right Old Dog On The Way Home



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Dog sitting tonight

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> Dog sitting tonight
> 
> :lol:


Dissapointed not seeing over 18 year old tottilicous :taz: :taz: :taz:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Timetraveller said:


> Dissapointed not seeing over 18 year old tottilicous :taz: :taz: :taz:


That's later when Big M retires to the front room to watch the soaps :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

yes mr bond you seem to be lacking in funbags or naughty pillows in this thread .

you look like you got youre hands full with something else though he looks cool good luck.

i took these too for a walk this morning we had a right laugh.










jason.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> yes mr bond you seem to be lacking in funbags or naughty pillows in this thread .
> 
> you look like you got youre hands full with something else though he looks cool good luck.
> 
> ...


nice wellies jason.......are you welsh by any chance? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Shawns now working on a sheep gag beware mate


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> yes mr bond you seem to be lacking in funbags or naughty pillows in this thread .
> 
> you look like you got youre hands full with something else though he looks cool good luck.
> 
> ...


Nice dogs, I have always had Bull Terriers of sorts, this one is M's daughters and M's has a Jack Russell and a couple cross terriers, ones a cross between a Sharpei and a Staffie  , round at her place in the custody of her husband, she had a Chihuahua but it got run down by the No 6 bus


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Timetraveller said:


> Shawns now working on a sheep gag beware mate


 :lol:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

A nice gesture Mr. B, poor dog looks blind on one eye or maybe an infection.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

adrian said:


> A nice gesture Mr. B, poor dog looks blind on one eye or maybe an infection.


Just the flash off the camera and the angle, the dogs just fine 

I don't know about picking them up, I don't usually remember that bit but I have woke up beside a few dogs in my day


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

not my wellies sadly i dont do wellies and keep the sheep gags to youreself thank you or ill be around with my dogs capische.

jason.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > yes mr bond you seem to be lacking in funbags or naughty pillows in this thread .
> ...


How many times do I have to tell you Shawn, these are welsh wellies!


















:lol: :lol:

Lovely brace of hounds Jason.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


cheers my one is the brown one getting battered by the 8 month old huskie ,my dog has adopted it and treats it like its his son so funny when they are together . dogs are cool.

jason.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


We've got 5 dogs, a cat and 3 grandchildren in the house at the mo.  Looking after them for the eldest who's working nights and the SIL has gone to Hong Kong for a few days. I'm on 4am starts this week as well so I'm ready for the knackers yard at the mo. :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Ive had this little ****** for a week, only been in this house and area for two!

He's a cross between a whippet and something else, a terrier or something, he's young and doesnt seem to be learning anything! I'll be glad when he's gone back home tomorrow night.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

It's got funny eyes, I'd take it back if I were you. 

Can't we have a sub-forum for these disgusting dirty dog things. :yucky:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

While your here mark, I tried to find a photo of Kickstart to scare Aly with the other day but youve taken it down?

Can you post it again please?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> While your here mark, I tried to find a photo of Kickstart to scare Aly with the other day but youve taken it down?
> 
> Can you post it again please?


She is dead, I haven't got over her yet :cry2: I will find a pic for you. The local, dog, cat, mouse, shrew and squirrel population drew a collective sigh of relief when that murderous moggie died.

After I buried her, she came back, she was ressurected (bit like Carrie), I think it was a fox that did it, pissed me off anyway. :bb:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I remember Mark ...RIP Kickstart.......

Still, I will remember her for all my days mate....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Here she is, my beautiful Kickstart RIP :cry2:


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Nice Ballet shoes minkle (hee hee.... gay)

sam


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

sssammm said:


> Nice Ballet shoes minkle (hee hee.... gay)
> 
> sam


 :lol: feck off! Thats the 710, i get to wear them when she's out though :huh:


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Now didnt you just know he would blame the 710


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

BondandBigM said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> > A nice gesture Mr. B, poor dog looks blind on one eye or maybe an infection.
> ...


Glad to know he's ok. How can some abandon their pets like that?


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


I'm told that to qualify as sheep shagger wellies they must be like these, with buckles on the side:










Apparently, the half length waterproof gusset allows room for trousers to be tucked in or a wider calf can be accommodated (or the hind legs of your animal of choice h34r: )


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I forgot to ask what's his name.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

adrian said:


> I forgot to ask what's his name.


Sorry I should have said, she is a girl and her name is Ellie, now safely back at home with Big M's daughter.


----------

